# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Log too sept29 meet

## cmillett

AUG 17 BENCH ME
raw 4brd-315x3,365x3,405x1,455x1,495x1,525x0 spent
bench w/minis-265 3x3 paused
CG lockouts-405x5,495x5,585x5
shoulder press 3x10


AUG 18 upper back
T-bar 4x6-10
wide grip chins 3x15
shugs 3x10
lying rear DB fly 3x12-15

AUG 19-OFF

----------


## scottish

I look foward to reading and watching your progression.

----------


## cmillett

AUG 20-BENCH ASSISSTANCE
speed work 195 w/bands 6x3.1x30
rock n rolls 6x10
DB curls 4x8
plate raises 3x15

----------


## Doc.Sust

best of luck

----------


## cmillett

> best of luck



Thanks Doc,G luck to also on your upcoming meet.

By the way I just threw watching the advanced bench training vid by metal militia,and my set up is awsome right now !

----------


## cmillett

AUG 21-SQ / DL 
warmup,145x2x10,235x5,285x2,325x2 
chain suspended SQs 375x5,415x5 
Speed pulls 235x2,325x1,375x2x1 
zercher sqts 3x10-15 
abs / leg ext. 3x30/15

I decided to lower the weight on my sq/ dl day due to the fact I've decided to do the bench only,I really want to focus on it.

----------


## cmillett

AUG 22-OFF 

AUG 23-Bench ME 
after a good warmup, 
raw 4brd w/bands-315x3,365x3,405x3,455x3 
raw bench w/bands-285x3x6 
CG Lockouts-405x5,495x5 
Plate raises-3x20 

I decided to lighten the weight up today since I will start my shirt work next ME day,besides that I felt a little overtrained.

----------


## cmillett

AUG 24-upper back 
T-bar 5x6-8 
wide grip chins with bands 3x12-15 
shrogs 3x10 
rear db flys 3x12-15

----------


## cmillett

Aug 25=off

----------


## cmillett

AUG 26=BENCH ASSISSTANCE 

speed work,195 w/bands 6x3,1xfailue 
skull crushers,6x10 
BB curls,4x8-10 
band front raises,3x20

----------


## cmillett

AUG 27-SQ/DL
warm up,145x2x10,235x5,285x2,325x2
chain suspended sq's,375x5,395x5,435x5
raw sq,325x5,235x2x8-10 (drop sets)
Rack pull (speed),235x2,325x2,375x2,495x2
leg curl/ext.,3x10
abs,3x30

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^excellent leg day! only suggestion , do the full motion squats before you do the chain suspended squats, save partial movements for after full ROM movements IMO

----------


## artica

> ^^^excellent leg day! only suggestion , do the full motion squats before you do the chain suspended squats, save partial movements for after full ROM movements IMO


I wholeheartedly agree with this. Unless you plan to just work flexibility with light light weights.

----------


## cmillett

Thanks for the props Doc  :Wink: 

Yea it was a good leg day.
The only reason I did the raw Sq's after the Susp. Chain work was that I felt real weak and skow going into and coming out of the hole during warmup.
I felt like my raw needed a little work,so I didnt go heavy,just enough weight to feel and to work my in the hole strength.
I agree with both of you,you should work your raw before a partial ROM,this day was played by ear after the chains.

Keep the suggestions comming guys !!!!!! The meet is only 5 wks out.
By the way I might do a push pull instead of the bench only.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^^ do the push pull!

----------


## cmillett

> ^^^^ do the push pull!


How much would a pushpull total have to be a elite total for the 220's ?

----------


## cmillett

AUG 28-OFF

AUG 29-BENCH ME
warm up,135x2x10,225x5,275x3,315x3
shirt (wetted) 405x3,455x2x3 (no touch)
shirted 4 brd-495x3 EASY
raw bench-295 w/minis 3x6
CG lockouts-405x5,495x5,585x5
plate raises-3x20

NOTES-I'm going to drop the lockouts for a week or so,if / when I pick the lockouts back up they will be performed on the assisstance day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> How much would a pushpull total have to be a elite total for the 220's ?


as far as i know, i dont think there is an elite system for single lifts or push pull. at 220 my best push/pull is 1180. if you can get close to a 1000 i would consider it elite for a push pull. set your won goals, dont worry about elite, after all, its just another number, as long as it is a PR for you, than that what counts.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> AUG 28-OFF
> 
> AUG 29-BENCH ME
> warm up,135x2x10,225x5,275x3,315x3
> shirt (wetted) 405x3,455x2x3 (no touch)
> shirted 4 brd-495x3 EASY
> raw bench-295 w/minis 3x6
> CG lockouts-405x5,495x5,585x5
> plate raises-3x20
> ...


you can also try to work the lockouts every other wk, that is what we do, also the assistance day isnt a bad idea either, i sometimes do them on the assistance day if i feel burnt out after the shirt work

----------


## cmillett

Thanks for the advice Doc,I think i'm going too take a breake from them for a wk or 2.

AUG 30-UPPER BACK

T-bar 4x6-8
wide grip chins 3xfailure
shrugs super setted w/band face pulls x3 (loved the face pulls w/bands)
band curls x 3 awsome pump

----------


## cmillett

Aug 31-off

----------


## RJstrong

looking good... keep it coming!!!

----------


## cmillett

Thanks RJ,anxiety from anticapation is starting too set in,not good.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks for the advice Doc,I think i'm going too take a breake from them for a wk or 2.
> 
> AUG 30-UPPER BACK
> 
> T-bar 4x6-8
> wide grip chins 3xfailure
> shrugs super setted w/band face pulls x3 (loved the face pulls w/bands)
> band curls x 3 awsome pump


^^band leg curls?


also the face pull bands are a favorite of mine

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks RJ,anxiety from anticapation is starting too set in,not good.


no anxiety, dont let it get you.

----------


## cmillett

[QUOTE=Doc.Sust]^^band leg curls?


I'm afraid npt,dont get mad,LOL.
My arms feel a little weak on the down stroke of the bench,so far as just beng stable,so I decided to do some curls,nothing heavy.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 1-bench assisstance
speed work,225 w/bands 6x3,1x23
skull crushers 4x15
front band raises 3x15

----------


## Tbone1975

Nice log cmillett! Great lifts! Good luck!

----------


## cmillett

> Nice log cmillett! Great lifts! Good luck!


Thanks Tbone =)

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 2- SQ / DL
oly sq's (speed work),145x2x10,235x2x5,285x5,325x5,375x2
chain suspended sq's,415x2,465x2,505x2,555x2
speed pulls from rack 3'' below knees,235x2,325x2,375x2,415x2
hack sq's,3x10-15

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 3-OFF


SEPT 4-BENCH ME
warm up,135x2x20,225x8,275x3,315x3,365x2
Shirt (slightly wetted),405 w/bands x3,455 w/bands 2x2 2-3'' from touching
Shirted 4 brd,500 2x5 EASY !!!!!!!
Raw w/minis,315x2x5,225x2x10 form work mostly
shoulder press,3x10
rope tri. ext.,3x20

----------


## Doc.Sust

looking good!

----------


## cmillett

Thanks Doc.

SEPT 5-UPPER BACK
T-Bar 5x6-8
wide grip chins 3x15
BB shrugs setted w/band face pulls 3x20/20

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 6-OFF


SEPT 7-BENCH ASSISSTANCE
I still felt a little tenderness in my pecs from the last bench ME day,so I took 135 and used a iso machine and did some light form work and a little rehab work.
Skull crushers 5x10-15
Hammer curls 4x10-15
called it a day

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SEPT 6-OFF
> 
> 
> SEPT 7-BENCH ASSISSTANCE
> I still felt a little tenderness in my pecs from the last bench ME day,so I took 135 and used a iso machine and did some light form work and a little rehab work.
> Skull crushers 5x10-15
> Hammer curls 4x10-15
> called it a day


good work listening to your body. i cant tell you how many times i explain this to people and they dont listen and force themselves to train heavy when they are beat up. rehab work is the key to longevity in this sport IMO. now hammer curls.... i have nothing good to say about them! lol!

----------


## cmillett

> good work listening to your body. i cant tell you how many times i explain this to people and they dont listen and force themselves to train heavy when they are beat up. rehab work is the key to longevity in this sport IMO. now hammer curls.... i have nothing good to say about them! lol!


Thanks Doc.,I already knew what u would say about hammer curls,When I posted this I imagined you shakeing your head after reading this,LOL.But on a serious note ,I dont kill myself with curls ,but I doo feel like they really help stabilize my bench,at least for me.

----------


## scottish

Hammer curls kill my elbows. But I like doing them
Keep up the good work C..

----------


## cmillett

> Hammer curls kill my elbows. But I like doing them
> Keep up the good work C..


Thanks Scottish,i'm trying bro  :Wink:

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 8-SQ / DL

I decided too not go all out on the sqs so I would have the energy too really focus on my DL since the meet is only a few wks away and I'll be doing a push/pull

Sq,145x2x10,235x2x5,285x5,325x5
Box Sq,375x2,415x2
Reverse band pulls,235x2,325x2,375x2,415x2 all flew up ! speed and form is looking great,I'll do these another wk then put my suit on before the meet and work up to around 90% or so.
Hack Sq,3x15
abs 3x30


The BAD NEWS,as most of you know I'm a fire fighter and work 24/48 shifts,well i just got word that i'm being transfered to another shift,and thats going to screw my split up pretty bad ,i cant keep the same 6 day split due too the absence of equipment at the stations.So i'll just have too either sit a day out or make some other arangement too get my split evened back out,this sh1t always happens too me,I have not preppped for a meet were everthing went together like clock work.Just something else to adapt and overcome =)

----------


## scottish

You'll do fine.. You'll find away to make it work..

----------


## Tbone1975

You can do it cmillett. You'll beat this man. Just like you said, adapt and overcome.

----------


## cmillett

> You can do it cmillett. You'll beat this man. Just like you said, adapt and overcome.


LOL,I;m glad too see someone beleives in me,LOL.
I'm going too giv hell,I just have a bunch on my shoulders here at home and at work,on top of that the meet is 2 wks out,we'll see  :Wink:

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 9-off

SEPT 10-bench ME
135x2x10,225x8,275x3,315x3
shirted,405x3,455x3,475x1,(none of hese touched,465 got 2'' from touching and flew up,but I got out of my groove on the way down and the shirt road up my chest,just plain ugly LOL.)
Shirted 3 brd 500x5
Raw (form work),31x2x5,225x2x10 paused
shoulder press,3x10
tricep et.,3x20

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SEPT 9-off
> 
> SEPT 10-bench ME
> 135x2x10,225x8,275x3,315x3
> shirted,405x3,455x3,475x1,(none of hese touched,465 got 2'' from touching and flew up,but I got out of my groove on the way down and the shirt road up my chest,just plain ugly LOL.)
> Shirted 3 brd 500x5
> Raw (form work),31x2x5,225x2x10 paused
> shoulder press,3x10
> tricep et.,3x20


the shirt road up? are u wearing a belt to hold the shirt in place?

----------


## cmillett

> the shirt road up? are u wearing a belt to hold the shirt in place?


Yes i had a belt,I think it was a combination of the guy helping set the shirt and myself setting up on the bench,just wasnt a good day,elbows felt a little beat up after that session also.I've only ot 2 more shired sessions lrft before the meet.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 11-UPPER BACK
T-bar 5x6-8
wide grip chins 3x15
shrugs setted with band face pulls 3x20/20

1 mile run,got a PAT comming up

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 12-OFF

SEPT 13-BENCH ASSISSTANCE
speed work,225 w/bands x 5 x 3,1x20
declined skull crushers,4x15
front band raise,3x20

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yes i had a belt,I think it was a combination of the guy helping set the shirt and myself setting up on the bench,just wasnt a good day,elbows felt a little beat up after that session also.I've only ot 2 more shired sessions lrft before the meet.


are you touching in the shirt yet?

----------


## cmillett

> are you touching in the shirt yet?


I have 2 more heavy days left,i plan on touching on those days.It tales 490-500 too touch in that shirt ,which happens to be my opene.r

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I have 2 more heavy days left,i plan on touching on those days.It tales 490-500 too touch in that shirt ,which happens to be my opene.r


it the same way 600 is for me, i am getting closer every wk, but im still not there either

----------


## cmillett

> it the same way 600 is for me, i am getting closer every wk, but im still not there either


I hear you Doc,The trick for me is not touching 500,it is too avoid crashing my shirted bench before the meet.Because that id exactly what happened the last meet,3 wks before that one I was repping 500 for sets of 3,day of the meet I had nothin at the 3 brd height,so I put together a progressive approach (as a set of guidlines) too the meet going on my last meet prep.
This is what I've been doing,
wk (all shirted lifts)
1.455 shirt wetted-2brd
2.455 shirt wetted-2brd,500-4 brd
3.475-1 or 2brd,500-3brd
4.500 touch,525-550-4brd
5 play by ear,500+-4brd or 3 brd)played by ear
6.meet

Now all of these are shirted lifts,wk 1 shirt work was a secondary,then on wk 2-meet shirt work is the primary.Also remember that this is a 6 day split,so in return I get an extra workout,and all my shirt work is done in 5 wks not 6 wks.
You can see how I used the brds too conditon my self too handle the weight of the up cpmming wks.

----------


## Doc.Sust

man i dont like that much shirted board work, but hey if it works, go with it buddy

----------


## cmillett

> man i dont like that much shirted board work, but hey if it works, go with it buddy


I didnt think you would,and I dont know if it works yet LOL,we'll have too see

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 14-SQ/DL
SQ speed work,145x2x10,235x5,285x5,325x3,375x3
BOX SQ,415x3,465x3 (I wanted too save my energy for the DL)
Reverse band pull,235x2,325x1,375x1,415x1,465x1 (mostly worked on form and speed)
Hack SQ,3x15
weighted abs,3x20

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SEPT 14-SQ/DL
> SQ speed work,145x2x10,235x5,285x5,325x3,375x3
> BOX SQ,415x3,465x3 (I wanted too save my energy for the DL)
> Reverse band pull,235x2,325x1,375x1,415x1,465x1 (mostly worked on form and speed)
> Hack SQ,3x15
> weighted abs,3x20


those reverse band pulls are weird, i leave themk so there is no tension on the top to help my lockout

----------


## cmillett

> those reverse band pulls are weird, i leave themk so there is no tension on the top to help my lockout


I dont do them all the time,matter of fact this is the 1st time I've ever used them.I like them due too the fact that I do not have Flex bar.I also have them set up where the band leaves the bar right below the knee.And there is only 40lbs. of tension on the ground.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 15-off

SEPT 16-bench ME
warm up,135x2x10,225x8.275x3x315x3
SHIRTED,365x1,405x1,455x1,475x1,500x0 ?,none of these touched and I torqed my left elbow pretty good
RAW bench,365x3,315x10,225x10
Plate raise,3x20
Light tricep Ext.,3x20

NOTES,I'm 2 wks out right now,and VERY discouraged ! !st my fvcking partner never showed which left me with ONE guy that never spotted or help set a shirt ! 500 felt light but didnt touch and after 2 attempts I reinjured a chronic issue with my left elbow.I have a couple of options, 1) enter the RAW DIVISION) , 2)Open up in my less supportive Inzer rage X,but I would have too put it on on my next bench day which would be 7 days out from the meet too find my opener.Which would be around 475 in that shirt.

----------


## scottish

That sucks dude. Good luck with whatever route you decide to go.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 17=upper back
band leg curls,2x20
T-bar,5x6-8
wide grip chins,3x15
band face pulls,3x20

----------


## akh 1985

do you wet your shirt?

----------


## cmillett

Yes I normally do,I just didnt that day,last time I put that shirt on 500 would touch easy ,but my shoulders are about an inch bigger now .

----------


## akh 1985

how well do you know the rage x, if you know you might not have to get a heavy session in it

----------


## cmillett

> how well do you know the rage x, if you know you might not have to get a heavy session in it


I know it pretty good ,I have 2 yrs of use in it,It use too take 455 to touch but I had it grid stitched since then and also gained about an inch 1/2 in the shoulders.I figored it will take somewhere around 475 to touch in the rage X.It also has a reall easy groove but just not as much carry over as my katana.My katana has about a 2'' "groove pocket" that I have too stay in to get the shirt to perform.If I dont stay in that "pocket" the weight will doump either way. 
This is my plan for the next Bench day,I'll go threw my deload,then after I will ork up in singles in the inzer not for a max but too et omething too touch or near touching,then If I still feel good I will put my katana on and wet it nd do the the same,and call it a day.
By the way the elbow is feeling much better =)

----------


## akh 1985

what do you think you can touch in the katana?

----------


## cmillett

earlier this year I could touch 500 with the shirt dry,like I said I've GROWN a little LOL,I know that with the shirt super wet I can gt 455 to the 2 brd,So I'm thinking I can get 500 too touch after wetting it.
The more I think about it I probably wont put the inzer on,since it has an easy enough groove .I will probably be able too find an opener fairly easy during warmup at the meet with it if I have too open with it.
I will probably focus on the katana since next ench day since that is the one I have the best potential in too breake the record

----------


## akh 1985

yeah i would stick with the katana

like you said just wet it down real good and im glad your elbows are feeling better. i wouldnt take any more heavy weight until the meet. you dont want to aggrevate them any more.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 18-OFF

SEPT 19-bench assisstance
did some real light stuff,more or less just stretching,
CG, 135x2x20
declined skull crushers,4x15
BB front raise,3x10

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SEPT 15-off
> 
> SEPT 16-bench ME
> warm up,135x2x10,225x8.275x3x315x3
> SHIRTED,365x1,405x1,455x1,475x1,500x0 ?,none of these touched and I torqed my left elbow pretty good
> RAW bench,365x3,315x10,225x10
> Plate raise,3x20
> Light tricep Ext.,3x20
> 
> NOTES,I'm 2 wks out right now,and VERY discouraged ! !st my fvcking partner never showed which left me with ONE guy that never spotted or help set a shirt ! 500 felt light but didnt touch and after 2 attempts I reinjured a chronic issue with my left elbow.I have a couple of options, 1) enter the RAW DIVISION) , 2)Open up in my less supportive Inzer rage X,but I would have too put it on on my next bench day which would be 7 days out from the meet too find my opener.Which would be around 475 in that shirt.


what shirt where you wearing when you couldnt touch?any chance it was double grid stitched katana?

----------


## scottish

Never heard of wetting the shirt. Or atleast I never did mine. Whats the purpose? And is it just a mist or are you soaking it?

----------


## RJstrong

although i prefer to have touched something in my shirt prior to any meet it really isn't the end of the world as long as you've been close. it's always kinda surprising to me how much adrenaline changes everything during a contest. the pain you feel when a shirt is close to touching but doesn't in training, never quite hurts as bad in a contest situation... and a lot of times you will make it happen just because you have to. just stay positive... keep training smart... visualize, visualize, and visualize some more nothing but shirts touching and pr's dropping. you will be fine!!! good luck bro i see a good meet ahead of you.

----------


## cmillett

> what shirt where you wearing when you couldnt touch?any chance it was double grid stitched katana?


Yes,how did you guess...................I'm going to put it back on sat. and get SOMETHING too touch after wetting it.

----------


## RJstrong

> Never heard of wetting the shirt. Or atleast I never did mine. Whats the purpose? And is it just a mist or are you soaking it?


i only wet my denim shirts... along the top of the chest plate and seams of the sleeves. basically where the major stress is on the shirt. it can help a bit with getting the bar lower and decreasing the chance of a blowout. i tend to use a water bottle and keep misting the shirt until you feel the water come thru to your skin.

----------


## cmillett

> although i prefer to have touched something in my shirt prior to any meet it really isn't the end of the world as long as you've been close. it's always kinda surprising to me how much adrenaline changes everything during a contest. the pain you feel when a shirt is close to touching but doesn't in training, never quite hurts as bad in a contest situation... and a lot of times you will make it happen just because you have to. just stay positive... keep training smart... visualize, visualize, and visualize some more nothing but shirts touching and pr's dropping. you will be fine!!! good luck bro i see a good meet ahead of you.


Your right RJ,thanks for the support bro.I just have alot working against right now , I'm going trew alot at work,with finances,and my olady just packed her bags and my sons after 3 yrs ,and left this morning,so in turn I'm menatlly and physically exausted.

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 20-SQ/DL

SQ,145x2x10,235x10,285x2,325x2,375x2,415x2
Rack pulls from knee,235x2,325x2,415x2,505x2 

No assisstance work today

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yes,how did you guess...................I'm going to put it back on sat. and get SOMETHING too touch after wetting it.


 damn that fcuking katana shirt!!!!! it has been ruining me!!!
i have been drenching my double grid katana in water to and icant touch, i have 2 wks left before the meet. i am in the same boat as you! i know you pain, i just made a deal for an old titan boss shirt, and than i can at least hit an opener. what is your chest measurement? what is the size of your shirt? my first double katan was a 44, and i have a 44 chest, NO chance in hell it could work, now i have a 46, still no success. i just read on a tian distributer site, that if you are going to use the KAT, you should get it 2 sizers bigger than you chest size, damn idiots! i wish they came up with this protocal before i bought two shirts that dont work, i am going to make that 46 touch even if blood comes out of my ears!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Your right RJ,thanks for the support bro.I just have alot working against right now , I'm going trew alot at work,with finances,and my olady just packed her bags and my sons after 3 yrs ,and left this morning,so in turn I'm menatlly and physically exausted.


dude so sorry to hear. keep you mind on the meet the best you can, i know it is tough, but dont let it get in your head. best of luck with the situation, i hope it works out for your best

----------


## RJstrong

> Your right RJ,thanks for the support bro.I just have alot working against right now , I'm going trew alot at work,with finances,and my olady just packed her bags and my sons after 3 yrs ,and left this morning,so in turn I'm menatlly and physically exausted.


damn bro... i'm really sorry to hear that. i hope everything turns out good for you. just try to think of training as a way to keep your sanity and stress levels more manageable. i'm pulling for you bro.

----------


## cmillett

> damn that fcuking katana shirt!!!!! it has been ruining me!!!
> i have been drenching my double grid katana in water to and icant touch, i have 2 wks left before the meet. i am in the same boat as you! i know you pain, i just made a deal for an old titan boss shirt, and than i can at least hit an opener. what is your chest measurement? what is the size of your shirt? my first double katan was a 44, and i have a 44 chest, NO chance in hell it could work, now i have a 46, still no success. i just read on a tian distributer site, that if you are going to use the KAT, you should get it 2 sizers bigger than you chest size, damn idiots! i wish they came up with this protocal before i bought two shirts that dont work, i am going to make that 46 touch even if blood comes out of my ears!!!


LOL,yes bro i would say you very ell know my pain with the katana 2ply gridstitch.
my chest is 49+" relaxed
shoulders are 55+" relaxed
I have a 54" shirt,I could touch 500 6 mnths ago,but my shoulders measured 54" then,since then I've put on well over an inch in my shoulders.I'm just like you though,Tommorow morning is my last bench day,and I WLL get something too touch tommorow morning,if not I will breake out old faithfull,I have a custom 53" girdstitch 2ply Rage X ,I should get 475 too touch in it.
I'm also considering too drop the equiped comps all together since the APA has a raw division now,but before I make up my mind I would like too give the 1 ply katana a run,or maybe get a new custom 2ply Rage X,the groove in the rage x is SOOOOOOO much easier than the 2 ply katana,I also feel I get a better pop off my chest with the rage X,the katana for some reason doesnt give me the pop untill the bar has been pushed about 2" off my chest,then the shirt seeems too take over,weird ?????
Has Inzer come out with anythi9ng new with the poly shirts or squats suits lately ?

----------


## cmillett

thanks for the concern and support RJ and Doc.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> LOL,yes bro i would say you very ell know my pain with the katana 2ply gridstitch.
> my chest is 49+" relaxed
> shoulders are 55+" relaxed
> I have a 54" shirt,I could touch 500 6 mnths ago,but my shoulders measured 54" then,since then I've put on well over an inch in my shoulders.I'm just like you though,Tommorow morning is my last bench day,and I WLL get something too touch tommorow morning,if not I will breake out old faithfull,I have a custom 53" girdstitch 2ply Rage X ,I should get 475 too touch in it.
> I'm also considering too drop the equiped comps all together since the APA has a raw division now,but before I make up my mind I would like too give the 1 ply katana a run,or maybe get a new custom 2ply Rage X,the groove in the rage x is SOOOOOOO much easier than the 2 ply katana,I also feel I get a better pop off my chest with the rage X,the katana for some reason doesnt give me the pop untill the bar has been pushed about 2" off my chest,then the shirt seeems too take over,weird ?????
> Has Inzer come out with anythi9ng new with the poly shirts or squats suits lately ?


inzer has a new thicker rage material to compete with the katana, also alot of people have been getting good results withthe super phenom, which is really 4 ply, but it is easier to handel since the phenom is made with the hardcore material,but the people i know who use this shirt are sponsored so they get them for free. if youhad to pay full price, god only knows what jon inzer would charge you, but i am sure it wouldnt be cheap. the good news is that the katana shirt you have is big enough for you, it isnt too small. simple way to fix this, if you are only 1-2 inches from touching, work on making a bigger arch. it is a simple solution and it will work. i worked on my arch tonight and hopefully , this will put me over the edge. also PULL the bar to your chest and cut your elbows in, and make sure your bar speed to touch(the ecentric phase) is as quick as possible, think "free fall", get thebar down to your chest quick, and it will help to touch.

----------


## scottish

Damn C, sorry to hear about the family. Im on my second marriage..So far 12 years strong.

----------


## scottish

Oh yea, thank RJ for answering about the wetting of the shirt.

----------


## cmillett

> Damn C, sorry to hear about the family. Im on my second marriage..So far 12 years strong.


Thanks brother,I'm going take my own advice,"put your d!ck in em and not your heart" J/K.........But it is going too take a while to get over.But the next one or ones =) can come over ,I'm just going too tell them they cant bring a tooth brush,because their not going to be there that long  :Wink:

----------


## cmillett

SEPT 22-bench ME
band presses,purples and reds on all lifts,(band tension @ chest 70lbs.,@ lockout 115 lbs.)
65 w/bands x20
155 w/bands x15
245 w/bands x5
295 w/bands x3
all went up fast and solid,I could have EASILY handle another 50lbs. of plates on the bar for a set of 3,but this is supposed to be my deload week so I held back.

KATANA time !
405x1 no touch,455x1 no touch,500-2brd x 1 touched the brd,500 wetted x 1 TOUCHED =) but went up kinda slow,i think fighting the weight down and the band presses caused the slow lift,but it was a goo solid lif with a pause !

Raw 4 brd,
315x3
405x3
455x3
495x3
545x1 PR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Front plate raises,3x20

Light tricep rope ext.,3x20

NOTES,I feel overtrained and mentally exauhsted,I have 8 days till meet day maybe that will be enough to recover.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SEPT 22-bench ME
> band presses,purples and reds on all lifts,(band tension @ chest 70lbs.,@ lockout 115 lbs.)
> 65 w/bands x20
> 155 w/bands x15
> 245 w/bands x5
> 295 w/bands x3
> all went up fast and solid,I could have EASILY handle another 50lbs. of plates on the bar for a set of 3,but this is supposed to be my deload week so I held back.
> 
> KATANA time !
> ...


ok now you touched! you are good to go, rest up and dont do anymore work!

----------


## cmillett

Why not ? J/K Doc

I plan on doing some stretching and shoulder rehab work wednesday or so.

On meet day I guess I will warm up something like this ,
500 will be my opener,
135x2x10
225x5-8
275x3
315x1
365x1
shirt on from here
405x1
455x1
??? It seems I always do better when I handle more weight than I'm going too lift if I do a partial movement that is heavier than my full lift "something mental"
So I was thinking ,
475-2brd x 1
500+ to the 4 brd just too feel the weight,so it wont be such a shock when I set up on the platform.

----------


## scottish

Nice opener.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Why not ? J/K Doc
> 
> I plan on doing some stretching and shoulder rehab work wednesday or so.
> 
> On meet day I guess I will warm up something like this ,
> 500 will be my opener,
> 135x2x10
> 225x5-8
> 275x3
> ...


no,forget the boards with 500. if you want to do boards with 405 or 455, fine,but no heavier than that, save your strength

----------


## cmillett

> Nice opener.


Thanks brother

----------


## cmillett

> no,forget the boards with 500. if you want to do boards with 405 or 455, fine,but no heavier than that, save your strength


Ok thats what I'll do Doc,If I feel the need to handle something heavy I will just unrack the weight just to feel it wthout pressing it.
Heres what I'll do,
135x2x10
225x5-8
275x3
315x1
365x1
shirt from here,
405-4 brd
455-2 or 3 brd
And if need be ,I will ONLY unrack something heavy.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Ok thats what I'll do Doc,If I feel the need to handle something heavy I will just unrack the weight just to feel it wthout pressing it.
> Heres what I'll do,
> 135x2x10
> 225x5-8
> 275x3
> 315x1
> 365x1
> shirt from here,
> 405-4 brd
> ...


much better plan

----------


## RJstrong

> much better plan


i agree with Doc here... less is better IMO for a meet warm up. you obviously need to be warm but do the least amount necessary to get yourself ready. i even like to put my shirt on earlier then normal during meet warm ups. your plan looks good just make sure to save up for what counts. good luck... remember it's just another day in the office!!!

----------


## cmillett

Thanks again Doc.





> i agree with Doc here... less is better IMO for a meet warm up. you obviously need to be warm but do the least amount necessary to get yourself ready. i even like to put my shirt on earlier then normal during meet warm ups. your plan looks good just make sure to save up for what counts. good luck... remember it's just another day in the office!!!


Your right RJ,just another day in the office  :Wink: 
I'll tell you whats strange,My 1st couple of meets I wasnt nervous at ALL,but since my numbers have grown,I've noticed I get alot more worked up and nervous about meets now,weird I guess.My battalion commander told me back when he use too compete in meets and BB comps (southern classic) he didnt bother him at all his 1st few,then when he hit a very competitive level he went threw the same nervousness spells that I'm going threw now,so maybe its not all that weird =)

----------


## RJstrong

> Thanks again Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right RJ,just another day in the office 
> I'll tell you whats strange,My 1st couple of meets I wasnt nervous at ALL,but since my numbers have grown,I've noticed I get alot more worked up and nervous about meets now,weird I guess.My battalion commander told me back when he use too compete in meets and BB comps (southern classic) he didnt bother him at all his 1st few,then when he hit a very competitive level he went threw the same nervousness spells that I'm going threw now,so maybe its not all that weird =)


I think it's normal to get more nervous as you become more competitive. you tend to put more pressure on yourself as more is on the line... or at least you feel like more is on the line. the great thing about that is everyone around you is feeling the exact same way. it's really all about how you use that nervous energy.

----------


## cmillett

Ok,as some of you know I've been going threw alot with my family and at work,and on top of this the day ahead weigh ins were cancelled  :Evil2:  
I was 227 2 wks out from the meet and dropped way too much weight,I didnt realize how much I dropped by cuttin some of my carbs and cals.,so the morning of the meet I weighed in at 207,a little too light ,I was only wanting too drop 10lbs.,but I dropped 20 without even really trying.
Ok,lets see the damage =)

I entered the push pull and the bench only divisions,Let me say this,this meet was a joke fronm the beginning,the date of the meet and weight ins changed 3 times within a week of the meet.Once we got there,there was NO rack for the SQers ,No chalk,and No spotters,and NO DL (flex) bar , WTF ? so the lifters had too take tuens spotting,and the SQers had too squat in a cage,which really screwed things up for my friend which is a wide squater.The cage woudny let him set upn right and cost him alot of weight.

Bench 
1st attempt 500 SMOKED IT !
2nd attempt 525 state record came up good but stalled at the 3 brd height,mostly mental I think
3rd attempt 525,I twicked my shirt,I took it off and put it back on with my palms up,too bring the chet plate down for a little more support,well I thbk I had WAY too much support,I brought the bar down fast as I did with the previous lifts and when the shirt tightened up ,I damn near broke my left arm,my left arm folded back towards my face at the same time I never let go of the bar,I didnt feel like eating a barbell sandwitch.

Dead Lift (no flex bar)
1st attempt 450 smoked it (i think I pulled WAY too fast,I felt a strain in my ham string after the lift)
2nd attempt 500 smoked it ( I really felt the ham string this time !)
3rd attempt 525 scartch,I was going too go with 550 but the ham sting issue scared me,and I'm glad I didint go for it,the weight came off the ground no problem,when the bar got above my knees,it felt like someone stabbed me in my lower ass/ham area.So I put the bar down.Gotta remember I work for a living  :Wink: 

Push pull results,
1st in the 220's
and Over all best push pull lifter 

Bench only,
1st in the 220's
and Best overall bencher

Never been 1st or overall best before =)

----------


## RJstrong

good job... :Thumps Up:

----------


## cmillett

Thanks RJ

I did alright,I really wanted a 525 bench and a 550+ pull ........I got till next spring till my next meet were I'll be going for an 1800+ lb total =)

----------


## akh 1985

great job man!

----------


## scottish

Right on C.. Nice job.

----------


## cmillett

Thanks scottish and akh

----------


## Doc.Sust

congrats!!!!, glad to hear that you touched in the shirt again!!!what organiztion ran this meet? sounds like piss poor organization

----------


## cmillett

APA,scott said he had problems from the gt go with local gyms.

----------

